# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Aguirre dice que prefiere privatizar parcialmente el Canal de Isabel II que endeudarl

## Embalses

*Aguirre dice que prefiere privatizar parcialmente el Canal de Isabel II que endeudarlo por valor de 4.000 millones* 
10-10-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Esperanza Aguirre, aseguró hoy que prefiere llevar a cabo la privatización parcial del Canal de Isabel II para no tener que endeudarlo con los 4.000 millones de euros que necesita durante los próximos 10 años para acometer distintas obras de infraestructuras.

Aguirre respondía así en el Pleno de la Asamblea a una pregunta parlamentaria formulada por la portavoz de IU en el Hemiciclo, Inés Sabanés, quien quiso saber si la presidenta madrileña mantiene las previsiones anunciadas respecto al futuro del Canal.

Tras aseverar que mantiene el anuncio de sacar a Bolsa el 49 por ciento del Canal, la jefa del Ejecutivo madrileño precisó que la empresa necesita 4.000 millones de euros para garantizar el abastecimiento a la población, para los nuevos requerimientos medioambientales de las leyes españolas y europeas, para las infraestructuras que se necesitan para ese abastecimiento y para que 100 hectómetros de agua puedan ser regenerados.

Aguirre, que mantuvo que el Canal de Isabel II tiene "capacidad" monetaria y no tendría "ningún problema" para obtener dicha cantidad de dinero, subrayó que el Gobierno regional aboga por la salida a Bolsa de la empresa en lugar de por endeudarla. "Nuestra propuesta no es el endeudamiento y menos en este momento", apostilló.

La presidenta madrileña quiso dejar claro que la salida a Bolsa del Canal no provocará un incremento de los precios del agua, no hará peligrar el abastecimiento de los madrileños, no afectará a los puestos de trabajo y no tendrá efectos sobre los municipios.

"Nosotros que tenemos la gestión de un servicio público esencial y fundamental manteniendo la mayoría de capital público, llamamos a los ciudadanos a que participen como accionistas de su empresa de agua. No queremos endeudar al Canal, queremos hacer como se ha hecho en Barcelona, Valencia o en Francia", indicó.

SALIDA A BOLSA NO JUSTIFICADA

Por su parte, la portavoz de IU en la Asamblea estimó que "hay motivos suficientes" para que la Administración regional reconsidere su propuesta y subrayó que las razones que se han dado justificar la salida a Bolsa de parte del Canal "son más que dudosas".

Sabanés criticó que el Gobierno aún no ha precisado el patrimonio de la empresa de aguas ni el procedimiento que se va a seguir para su privatización parcial, ni tampoco ha detallado el marco legal en el que se haría la operación.

"Usted depende de los acuerdos con los ayuntamientos, le guste o no. Tiene que explicar qué planes tiene para la expansión y el accionariado y si este proceso afecta a los compromisos que adquirió con los consejeros de Arabia Saudí cuando se fue de viaje a Dubai", sentenció.

A su juicio, la privatización "no está justificada" y advirtió de que no se puede acordar con carácter unilateral. "No creemos que sea momento de aventuras en una empresa pública que tiene capacidad. Transmita hoy una buena noticia a los madrileños y diga que reconsidera y retira el proyecto de privatización del Canal", le pidió la portavoz de IU.

----------

